# A3 Sportback colour question



## neilmcl (May 24, 2002)

Anyone know what the colour is of the new A3 Sportback featured predominantly in the new brochure and press releases. Is it Dolphin or Lava Grey.

Be warned I may base my order on you answers so no pressure then 

If anyone has any pics of Dolphin Grey and Lava Grey A3s could you please post.

Thanks
Neil.


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

It`s Dolphin, my old S3 was Dolphin and it looked fantastic in the sunshine and quite ordinary when it was cloudy.

I`ve seen a Lava A3 (3dr) and it didn`t really do it for me, it looked like it should be a Rover 75 colour.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Defo Dolphin Grey (unless it's Lava Grey :lol: ). I'm pretty sure it's Dolphin Grey. Lava Grey is darker and more brown than this (as seen in the A3 3-dr brochure).

Lava Grey

http://www.supercar.co.uk/UsedCarIm...ltImage=audi&Width=325&Height=213&UC=2&View=1

Dolphin Grey

http://www.supercar.co.uk/UsedCarIm...ltImage=audi&Width=325&Height=213&UC=2&View=1

Take a look on the used car search on the Audi website for more examples.


----------



## neilmcl (May 24, 2002)

Thanks for that. The colour looks great in all the promotional material but I know what you mean about it looking ordinary out of the sun. I've seen what I assumed was dolphin grey A3s and they can seem quite dull almost solid on a cloudy day.


----------



## etlsngd (May 27, 2004)

I'm 99% sure the colour in the promotoin material you mention is Lava grey, not dolphin - sorry to go against the tide here! I had similar dilema when I got mine and had not seen too many Lava grey's on the road. I think one of the reasons was that in the glossy broachure the Lava Grey colour sample had a distinctly brown look to it, which initially put me off (and probably others too).
I was assured this was not the case in the flesh, was showm a real one, so ordered it. They also told me the promo material was Lava grey. Therefore I can personally assure you that a) it is not brown (unless its pretty dirty!) and b) it looks great.
I think it looks a lot more metallic in fact than the Dolphin grey. My sister has a Dolphin grey A3 (we're bit of an A3 family) and when they are next to each other, even my sister agreed tha Lava looks a littel nicer and more "metallic". I think a few people are a bit confused on this as there arn't actually that many Lava's on the road that I've noticed; I think more people went for either dolphin or pearly black.


----------



## neilmcl (May 24, 2002)

You know the more I compare the brochure pics to A3s listed on the Audi UK used car locator the more I'm convinced that it is in fact Lava Grey.


----------



## |3eegrich (Aug 20, 2004)

I've just ordered Dolphin Grey - estimated to be here mid October.


----------



## tikki (Sep 15, 2003)

Just found this thread.

Just about to order the Sportback. Was going to be the Tdi to replace our A2 Tdi. Then it was the 3.2 to replace our TTC 225. Now it's the 2.0 TFSi to replace the A2!!

Colour?? It's got to be the one in the brochure. I was convinced it was Dolphin Grey until now 

Lava Grey looks good also but don't think the car in the piccys is dark enough for that.

Will have to see if the dealer knows :?

PS. Has anyone tried using www.drivethedeal.co.uk 
Never used it before but was given a price after adding lots of extras which was about 9% off list :lol:


----------



## shke (May 15, 2002)

I used drivethedeal for my TTC. I recommend them. They use a v good dealership in the Derby area that will deliver your vehicle to you in the south if you want. I will be using them again for my A3 sportback purchase shortly...


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I've seen a sportback in the flesh yesterday at the dealer. They are due to show it on Saturday in the garage but its just come off the wagon and unpreped, and I must admit I like it.
It thought it was in dolphin grey (like the brochure) with red leather (but in the sun)

The grill looks very mean in my opinion but suits the car.


----------

